# Looking for a reputable breeder in southern ontario



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Southern Ontario is a large area.... where abouts are you??


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

We are in the GTA. I do not mind having to travel to get the right puppy.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My top 3 would probably be Fort Knox, Arcane and In The Pink.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you for the information. I noticed some of the breeders only certify for hips and not elbows. How important is checking the elbows in the golden breed?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You'll want a breeder who has done hips, eyes, elbows and heart. 

A lot of breeders don't update their websites that often so that's something you can ask to see.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I guess I have a lot of research to do. It is so easy to return to your previous breeder if you are happy with them than to start all over again. Thanks for the information


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Personally, I really really really wanted a Dreamkeeper puppy. They are gorgeous. I didn't want to pay $1800 for a family pet however, so we went with a different breeder. If you don't mind paying $1800, I'd look at Dreamkeeper. Her dogs are GORGEOUS - she's in Muskoka I believe.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Liberty is so adorable. Would you recommend the breeder you used


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Millie'sMom said:


> Liberty is so adorable. Would you recommend the breeder you used


I sent you a private message


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a Kyon puppy.  
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/goldens-born-2012/111004-goldens-born-january-2012-a-2.html 
You are welcome to PM me (when you have enough posts) :wave:


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the message, I will certainly add them to my list for consideration. I do not have enough posts to send private messages yet.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Millie'sMom said:


> Thanks for the message, I will certainly add them to my list for consideration. I do not have enough posts to send private messages yet.


You are definitely doing the right thing in researching and asking for recommendations. Can't wait to see your puppy when you get him/her!


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Millie'sMom said:


> Thank you for the information. I noticed some of the breeders only certify for hips and not elbows. How important is checking the elbows in the golden breed?


Hi Millie's Mom, welcome to the Forum!!

It is very important to have elbows checked on all breeding dogs, there really isn't an excuse not to as it has been recommended via many different National Golden Retriever Breed Clues Code of Ethics for 10+ years now.

It is also important to have eyes checked yearly by a Board Certified Ophthalmologist, and heart checked by a Board Certified Cardiologist (this is recommended to be done at least once, at a minimum of 12 months of age). 

Best of luck in your search!!
Cheers
Rob


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you Rob, one of the breeders I asked about does not appear to do elbows, and one of the recommended breeders does not appear to either. I am not saying they don't, but I don't see any evidence on their websites, although they do list hips, heart and eyes


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Millie'sMom said:


> Thank you Rob, one of the breeders I asked about does not appear to do elbows, and one of the recommended breeders does not appear to either. I am not saying they don't, but I don't see any evidence on their websites, although they do list hips, heart and eyes


You're welcome! You may also want to check Orthopedic Foundation for Animals when looking up clearances, but since you are in Ontario (as am I), before the end of last year, many people up here used OVC, which no longer does clearances and didn't have a very good database to verify results. To give you an example of how an OFA page looks for a dog with all clearances (and several that are considered optional, ie not one of the core clearances (which are Hips, Elbows, Heart, and Eye)) here is one of my girls Orthopedic Foundation for Animals as a side note, you can see her Eye clearance is outdated via the grey italic text. If you see that in your search do not hesitate to ask the breeder if they have an updated one (or if you see eye or heart clearances missing, ask them as they may not have sent the paperwork into OFA (just as I am late in doing for this dogs eye clearance)).

Hope that helps!
Cheers
Rob


----------



## Gbandi (Jul 21, 2012)

*Gold note goldens*

We are getting one from bruce at gold note golden's at Sterre's recommendation. I spoke to more than half a dozen breeders. He and kyon were the best. Wondering if anyone else can vouch for them.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow, that is quite the report. I understood most of the top section, but got a little lost on the lower section. My current Golden has both OVC and Penn Hip in her paperwork. I am not familiar with Degenerative Myleopathy.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Gbandi said:


> We are getting one from bruce at gold note golden's at Sterre's recommendation. I spoke to more than half a dozen breeders. He and kyon were the best. Wondering if anyone else can vouch for them.



I have heard of Bruce at Goldnote and I have 3 friends with puppies from there. All 3 dogs are wonderful. One dog at barely a year old has already qualified as a therapy dog. 

I am partial to the darker colours, and a darker puppy would be my 1st choice. I know health and temperment is more important. 

A healthy puppy from a reputable breeder, is the goal and if it happens to be darker so much the better. We will love any puppy that comes into our home no matter what colour they are.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Both the Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toronto (www.grcgt.org) and the Golden Retriever Club of Canada have active breeders lists. I would recommend starting to look in those places. You will still have to verify clearances, but the clubs do require that their breeders are doing the core clearances required by the COE to be included. Some of the breeders you mentioned are on these lists. Some are not because the cannot get on, if you get my drift....

Many of us are also doing clearances beyond the core four as Conquerer mentioned. There are now a number of DNA tests (Ichthyosis, PRA --there were two and just recently a test for a 3rd form was released, and DM--that breeders are doing as their lines warrant.)
Here is an example of one of my dogs, where I submitted his OVC results to OFA so they would be recorded there as well.
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1157945#animal


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

*kennel*

:wave:
Moonstone Kennels. You will not go wrong. Dave and Sue Eby. Their dogs are gorgeous and just amazing.

My Jax is so well behaved and so pure and handsome it's hard to believe sometimes. he is only just over 4 months now and people just can't believe his behaviour.Go visit them. It is worth the visit. They are located in Waterloo.

Golden Retriever Puppies and Great Dane Puppies for Sale Moonstone Kennel


Jax was born to Mugs and Olivia.

Perfect mix in my opinion


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

They are not checking hearts. SAS can be a life-threatening condition in Goldens which is why a cardiologist clearance is part of the COE for both the Canadian and American national clubs, and their regional affiliates.

Breeders should also be getting outside objective feedback on their dogs in the form of some sort of competition participation(Conformation, opbedience, hunt tests, etc) in order to assess whether the dogs are typey enough to warrant being bred.



jaxdepo said:


> :wave:
> Moonstone Kennels. You will not go wrong. Dave and Sue Eby. Their dogs are gorgeous and just amazing.
> 
> My Jax is so well behaved and so pure and handsome it's hard to believe sometimes. he is only just over 4 months now and people just can't believe his behaviour.Go visit them. It is worth the visit. They are located in Waterloo.
> ...


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

sterregold said:


> They are not checking hearts. SAS can be a life-threatening condition in Goldens which is why a cardiologist clearance is part of the COE for both the Canadian and American national clubs, and their regional affiliates.
> 
> Breeders should also be getting outside objective feedback on their dogs in the form of some sort of competition participation(Conformation, opbedience, hunt tests, etc) in order to assess whether the dogs are typey enough to warrant being bred.


I contacted the CKC in my hunt and they have been reputable for 10 years now. 
Go with whatever you are comfortable with. This was just my opinion and we are completly happy with our decision. He is healthy as can be. Not one of us has a guarantee in life.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Jax is a cutie, and I know you love him. I am glad you are happy with your choice of breeders. I have some concerns if they are not doing heart clearances, and the DLS hip clearance, worries me a bit. I have only met 2 other owners of a Moonstone puppy, 1 was thrilled with her puppy and the other was disappointed. I have other information about this breeders stock, but will PM you when I have enough posts if you would like.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

@Sterre Goldens, were you at the All About Pet Show in Toronto at Easter, possibly with
a smaller dark little girl? You are right, I would be concerned without a heart clearance. You mention, the golden retriever clubs, are they stricter to belong to than the CKC?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Heather at Arcane just had a litter today....
Arcane Golden Retrievers Perm. Reg'd.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Millie'sMom said:


> @Sterre Goldens, were you at the All About Pet Show in Toronto at Easter, possibly with
> a smaller dark little girl? You are right, I would be concerned without a heart clearance. You mention, the golden retriever clubs, are they stricter to belong to than the CKC?


I don't think CKC means anything except for the dog being purebred, like AKC. I would definitely go with a breeder who belongs to the local GR club.. They are more likely to be breeding according to the COE, which means all clearances are done.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Heather at Arcane just had a litter today....
> Arcane Golden Retrievers Perm. Reg'd.


thanks Mary ...I did welcome a slew of boys and have a couple unspoken for as I was originally expecting a litter of 7 : funny out of a dark gold momma and poppa I got a few very light pups!!!! Clearances are in place on mom and dad!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

arcane said:


> thanks Mary ...I did welcome a slew of boys and have a couple unspoken for as I was originally expecting a litter of 7 : funny out of a dark gold momma and poppa I got a few very light pups!!!! Clearances are in place on mom and dad!


The pups are gorgeous


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Millie'sMom said:


> @Sterre Goldens, were you at the All About Pet Show in Toronto at Easter, possibly with
> a smaller dark little girl? You are right, I would be concerned without a heart clearance. You mention, the golden retriever clubs, are they stricter to belong to than the CKC?


I was there with the GRCGT booth and a couple of my dogs but they are more light to medium in colour--Bonnie, Butch, and Breeze were all there over the weekend. The darker pup would have been my friend Wendy's young girl, Pumpkin.

Yes, the breed clubs are stricter than the CKC. The CKC does not have breed specific guidelines what clearances are required, or anything like that. As long as the parents are both of the same breed and have full registration they will register the pups. They only tend to suspend or kick people out when they do something like crossbreeding, or fail to provide papers in time, etc, or are charged with unsportsmanlike conduct at an official event or show. You do not even need to be a member to register pups.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I liked the dog I say there, and loved her colour.

That is interesting information about the CKC. I did look up the 4 breeders I originally mentioned, and only 1 is listed in both organizations.

Your information is very informative, thank you, and I am learning a lot. 

I want to make a good choice, and I am willing to wait for the "right" puppy for me.


----------



## Oskardog (Sep 11, 2012)

*Stonemead?*

Hi All,
We're considering a new pup from Stonemead in Milton, Ontario. Does anyone have any comments about this breeder that they'd like to share?
Thanks.


----------



## luciana1985 (Sep 27, 2016)

Could somebody please give me the website link for arcane goldens? I can't find it anywhere. 

Thanks much, 
Luciana .


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Luciana 
I am sorry to inform you that Arcane Goldens is no longer active ...I have fully retired from breeding after my litter this past May (2016) Best of luck in your search for a golden puppy. 

Regards 
Heather


----------

